# Scrap Metal Yard Find



## ed0849 (Oct 23, 2014)

This dividing head has been sitting in my basement for 30 or 40 years. I found it at a scrap metal yard, my dad was best friends with the owner and I could get what ever I wanted for nothing, nice. I didn't even know what it was back then but I thought it was neat looking. Everything seems to work on it but then again I don't know anything about these. The plate measures 7.5 inches across does that make it a 8 inch dividing head?? There are no markings that I can find, anyone know the make of this?

View attachment 86306


View attachment 86307


View attachment 86308


Does it look like something is missing on the shaft in the back??

View attachment 86309


I also found these but they don't line up with the head.

I am going to take it apart and clean it up. Is it worth it, I don't want to waste my time if its a piece of junk but I don't think it is.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 23, 2014)

You can go to HF and get a can of evaporust to clean those tailstocks right up.  If it is still sticky and hard to move a green scrubby pad on the parts works wonders too.  Once you get it cleaned up you can mill the bottom of the holder to lower the height if it is too tall or add a shim or two to get it a littlr higher if it is too short.  Good luck and keep those pics coming.  Above all have some fun while you are doing the tedious cleaning and oiling.

Bob


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 23, 2014)

It's a Brown and Sharpe universal dividing head. I have one just like it. Measure from the mounting surface to the center of the spindle. Likely it will be about 5-1/8" which would make it a 10".

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9166-Old-Brown-amp-Sharpe-10-quot-dividing-head


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 23, 2014)

That is what is known as a 'universal dividing head'. They were made by a number of different manufacturers, and are quite expensive.  This type of dividing head can be coupled with the table lead screw via a set of gears so that the dividing head can rotate a workpiece as the table advances. This is useful for cutting helical gears or making helixes on the mill. The spot where you thought that something might be missing is where the gear train would connect. 

 As for measuring its size, you would normally set the center parallel with the table, then measure the distance from the table to the center and double it. That one is probably about a 10" dividing head.

You are missing some components, such as some of the dividing plates, and the change gears for rigging it all up, but you can still use it as a semi-universal dividing head just the way it is.

By the way, no, it's not worth messing with, but I'll be happy to pay the shipping so you can send it to me and I will make a new doorstop out of it.  :whistle:


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 23, 2014)

Im not familiar with it either, but I am sure someone will be along soon that has 3 more just like it all lined up like ducks in a row!
However a tilting dividing head is quite the tool gloat, and in my opinion is worth spending numerous hours on to get it looking like new again. You wont be wasting your time.

Cheers Phil


----------



## GarageGuy (Oct 23, 2014)

That's fantastic!  Yes, definitely worthy of a tool gloat.  I would spend any amount of time necessary to fix it up.  It looks to be in pretty good shape.  Just from reading other posts on this forum, it sounds like you can make new dividing plates yourself.  On the other hand, if you decide not to, I'll be glad to send you my address  )

GG


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 23, 2014)

That back shaft would take a gear as part of a gear train to connect the head to the X-axis of the table on a horizontal mill. This allows the dividing head to rotate as the table is moved. This is used to mill helixes, such as helical gears.


----------



## ed0849 (Oct 24, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> It's a Brown and Sharpe universal dividing head. I have one just like it. Measure from the mounting surface to the center of the spindle. Likely it will be about 5-1/8" which would make it a 10".
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9166-Old-Brown-amp-Sharpe-10-quot-dividing-head



Thanks, as you can see I am missing the sector arms if you can post a picture of yours that would be great or even some measurements as I may have to make my own:bitingnails:


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll get mine out in the next few days and get you some pictures and dimensions. You're also missing the plunger mechanism that locks the index plate.


----------



## ed0849 (Oct 24, 2014)

Well I took it all apart and everything looks real good inside, now I have to clean everything up and paint the non machined surfaces.

View attachment 86389


View attachment 86390


Does anyone know how to get this gear off the spindle holder, i would like to get it off because I think there's a lot of gunk inside.

View attachment 86391


I noticed that most of the parts are stamped with a "8", is that how they matched the parts up at the factory when assembled.

Should I use grease on the gears or oil, there was nothing on them. Now I have to figure out how everything goes back together.


----------

